# Sgt 1st Class Michael J. Tully- 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne)



## nineteen-delta (Aug 25, 2007)

U.S. Department of Defense
Office of the Assistant Secretary of Defense (Public Affairs)
News Release  

On the Web: 
http://www.defenselink.mil/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=11266
Media contact: +1 (703) 697-5131/697-5132 Public contact:
http://www.defenselink.mil/faq/comment.html
or +1 (703) 428-0711 +1 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

IMMEDIATE RELEASE No. 1043-07
August 25, 2007 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DoD Identifies Army Casualties


The Department of Defense announced today the death of two soldiers who were supporting Operation Iraqi Freedom. They died Aug. 23 in Baghdad, Iraq, of wounds sustained from an improvised explosive device. They were assigned to the 2nd Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne), Fort Lewis, Wash.


Killed were:


Sgt. 1st Class Adrian M. Elizalde, 30, of North Bend, Ind.


Sgt. 1st Class Michael J. Tully, 33, of Falls Creek, Penn.


For more information related to this release, the media may contact the U.S. Army Special Operations Command public affairs office at (910) 432-6005 ( <<a href="http://news.soc.mil/">http://news.soc.mil/> http://news.soc.mil) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- News Releases: http://www.defenselink.mil/releases/


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 25, 2007)

Rest in Peace, my thoughts and prayers go out to their families and Brothers.


----------



## tova (Aug 25, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## AWP (Aug 25, 2007)

Blue Skies.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 25, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## gunslinger (Aug 26, 2007)

We dont forget.   RIP soldier.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 26, 2007)

Rest in Peace


----------



## 0699 (Aug 27, 2007)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## Pete031 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rest In Peace,
Pro Patria


----------



## echo2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Baruk Dayyim Emet, RIP


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 29, 2007)

RIP

Prayers out to your families and brothers in arms.

LL


----------



## erice0021 (Aug 29, 2007)

God Bless, RIP


----------

